# NCAA Football 2011 - 2012



## aslsmm (May 30, 2011)

So OSU just lost their head coach. at first i thought it was kinda harsh but after rethinking the situation that lead to his resignation, i feel that after lying mutiple times till he could no longer deny his involvment in the tattoo incident, he dose deserve to lose his job.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't even logged onto ESPN's site in several months, so I'm just hearing about this. Pretty crazy stuff. Agreed that the penalty is fitting for the crime.


----------



## Randy (Jun 7, 2011)

Woah...

University of Southern California stripped of '04 BCS national championship - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't believe how dead this year's NCAA thread is. 

Bit of news from my Cougars;

Houston Cougars' Case Keenum sets NCAA career passing record - ESPN

In before 6th year senior. FYI, Case still hasn't played in (or started) as many games as Timmy Chang.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Bit of news from my Cougars;
> 
> Houston Cougars' Case Keenum sets NCAA career passing record - ESPN
> 
> In before 6th year senior. FYI, Case still hasn't played in (or started) as many games as Timmy Chang.



I was really rooting for him this year considering his knee injury last year. Pretty amazing how quickly he's set his records!


----------



## Randy (Nov 9, 2011)

Case Keenum's legit.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know how to react to this, so I'll let you guys decide.
Joe Paterno, president Graham Spanier out at Penn State - ESPN


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2011)

Randy said:


> Case Keenum's legit.









Next up; he needs six more completions to become the all-time completions leader.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2011)

Haven't done any predictions yet this year so, what the hell:

Nebraska > Michigan
Oregon > USC
Ohio > Penn State
ND > BC

Not a great week for match-ups, but there's the only games I'll be paying attention to.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 20, 2011)

Four top ten teams lose in week eleven; tomorrow's rankings should be interesting.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 20, 2011)

Funniest moment of the season;



Herbstreit and Fowler's reactions are priceless. 

With Gameday on campus this week, I learned Herbstreit wears shorts and sneakers with his suit top.  And Erin Andrews is tall (I love tall women, my last 2 girlfriends 5'11").


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 20, 2011)

The day I skip Gameday he does this ^^ 
man o man that was a doozy


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2011)

"Fuck it"


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2011)

This week's BCS standings are garbage. I fail to see how giving up 21 points to an FCS team makes Alabama the #2 team in the country. Just because the SEC West is top heavy, every team that's only lost once is top 5 worthy? Um, no.

Houston should be #2, IMO.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 21, 2011)

^

Our biggest setbacks are preseason ranking (which is bullshit) and strength of schedule (I'll admit, this argument is legitimate). C-USA is weak and we couldn't get any good non-conference opponents scheduled (LSU backed out of our multi-year deal for non-conference games, which was supposed to start this year). I don't really care what the number is, because, if we win our next 2 games, then we get the non-AQ BCS bid.

I hope we play Ok. State; I imagine both teams would score +70 points. 

On the other hand;

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ugars-deserve-national-championship-game-spot


----------



## Shogun (Nov 28, 2011)

So much for my arkansas razorbacks dream of a national championship season  Looks like it's gonna be a rematch of lsu and bama in the national title game...


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 28, 2011)

^






*Because....................... UH BCS #6!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2011)

I give zero shits about the post season this year. 

Also, Urban Meyer at Ohio State? Oh my.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 28, 2011)

UCLA loses 50-0 to crosstown rival, "wins" the PAC-12 South, and Slick Rick gets the boot.



That said, the USC bowl ban and the otherwise super weak South division has made for a pretty lame first season for the PAC-12. Ahh well, at least my Huskies beat the Cougs again in the Apple Cup and appear to be Alamo Bowl bound.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 28, 2011)

The Echthros said:


> I give zero shits about the post season this year.
> 
> Also, Urban Meyer at Ohio State? Oh my.



I thought he wanted to take time off to be with his family and focus on his health ? I guess money changed his mind pretty quick  

You know florida fans are probably like "wtf?!". Should be interesting if they end up playing each other again.


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2011)

Shogun said:


> I thought he wanted to take time off to be with his family and focus on his health ? I guess money changed his mind pretty quick
> 
> You know florida fans are probably like "wtf?!". Should be interesting if they end up playing each other again.



My thinking exactly. This kinda reminds me of Nick Saban leaving LSU for the NFL, then coming back to a rival's school. The SEC and the Big Ten fan rivalry is legendary, and this will definitely make for an interesting twist.

My , I think his decision is a mixture of things. Part of it's money, part of it's after getting the time off and honestly, part of it is the pressure of being the head coach in an SEC school.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey gunshow, what happened to your houston cougars ?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 6, 2011)

So did anyone watch the absolute bullshit that occurred in the final quarter of the Big 10 game? Those reviewer officials will burn in hell for their blatantly bad call.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 7, 2011)

Bcs Championship : Lsu vs Bama Part 2 

Sugar Bowl : Michigan vs Virginia tech  Go Blue !

Fiesta Bowl : Oklahoma St vs Stanford 

Orange Bowl : West Virginia vs Clemson 

Cotton Bowl : Arkansas vs Kansas St    Go Hogs !

Also

Gator(Irony) Bowl : Ohio St vs Florida


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2011)

Oklahoma St v. Stanford, while it's a really quality match, is another "the unexpected v. the unexpected" match-up. A win will help neither team's preseason rankings next year, which is probably one of my biggest beefs with the BCS Bowl match-ups in general.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2011)

Robert Griffin from Baylor with the Heisman. Thoughts?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2011)

^Never saw him play once so I can't comment.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2011)

Same, which might be part of my complaint.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy said:


> Robert Griffin from Baylor with the Heisman. Thoughts?



He looks like that dude from Outkast. 

_thatsracesis.jpg_

Seriously, how many pick sixes did Luck have to throw to lose the Heisman? I guess 4 is the magic number.


----------



## Randy (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty lame season overall, TBH.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm glad griffin won the heisman. Out of anyone he deserved it the most imo. He's been a one man show all year. Without him, who knows if baylor would have even had a winning season. So i'm glad they got that right at least.




Randy said:


> Pretty lame season overall, TBH.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 4, 2012)

The Ticketcity Bowl is certainly not the same as the Sugar, but UH looked good against Penn St (and all our ball boys made it home safe......... what??........... ).


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2012)

The Michigan again proved that they are a Shitty team with insane luck. I was expecting kirk to strip off his clothes and perform fellatio on Denard the tard.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hooray for defensive dominant teams making the national championship game a fucking snoozefest. I watched maybe 10 minutes before I said "fuck this" and turned to American Pickers.

Congratulations, BCS.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Randy said:


> Hooray for defensive dominant teams making the national championship game a fucking snoozefest. I watched maybe 10 minutes before I said "fuck this" and turned to American Pickers.
> 
> Congratulations, BCS.


 
Yeah I felt like I had a visit from Michael Jackson's doctor during that game... zzzzzzz (too soon?). Worst championship game EVER. 5 fucking field goals and a "I give the fuck up" TD at the end in junk time? Yeah, that was _waaaaay better_ than having OK State playing in the championship. 

Of course Alabama and Auburn won the last 3 years, because we'll never know if Baylor, Stanford, OKState, TCU, or BSU could have beat them... 

And of course the SEC has the _*best*_ defenses... look at all the _*great*_ quarterbacks they have to play against every week... it was like a virtual who's-who of Heisman finalists nuts... maybe if they played a QB that could throw downfield they wouldn't have all those gawdy defensive stats. I bet even Houston would light them up. And for my $$$, I would have taken USC over EVERY team in the SEC this year. 

All I know is Honey Badger don't care...





Chronicling Brent Musburger's "Honey Badger" Obsession: A Video Compilation


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

^
+1 to all of that.

If I have to listen to the argument that SEC teams dominate the BCS based just on the fact that the "conference is so competitive", I'm going to fucking scream.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's my thought. There are 120 teams in D-1 (I don't use FCS or FBS or whatever the fuck they call it). Make 15 conferences of 8 teams each. That's 7 in conference games, you could have 3 or four OOC games (probably 3 with my plan). Each conference winner goes to a playoff. The highest rated champ gets a bye week, that leaves 14 teams to play each other with 7 teams move on. The team with the bye week jumps in so you have 8 teams to finish the season in a playoff.

Thoughts?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 10, 2012)

The team that averages the most points per game over the course of the season should be the national champion, right? How else do you win games than by scoring more points than the opposition. That's just sound, infallible, logic to me.


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2012)

The next thing that's total garbage is just the idea of having AQ conferences and non-AQ conferences. I get that some are MUCH more competitive than others but, okay, then don't include them in Division I-A football if they don't have a serious program. It's unfair to claim having a ~85 FBS teams but only have < 1/2 of them actually National Championship or *real* bowl eligible. All the commentators I listened to in the post season claimed it was luck or some kind of an anomaly that caused this championship game to happen but I don't agree. There's a better than even chance that, in any given season, there will be a no loss team or a one loss team in more than one conference. 

Considering the post-season and pre-season rankings crumble by week two of the preseason, maybe they need to start lining up the non-conference games based on the preaseason rankings. That way teams like Alabama and the SEC don't get some unilateral boost in the rankings just because they beat an overrated Big Ten team.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 11, 2012)

^



Let's imagine that one of the top two non-AQ schools from this year (Boise or Houston) finished undefeated and won their respective BCS game (assuming they even "qualified" for one). Then the BCS championship plays out like it did. Are you going to tell the _only_ undefeated team in the country that they are not national champions? Is one "quality loss" now worth more than a win?

In conclusion;


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 11, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Is one "quality loss" now worth more than a win?


 
Yup... All I saw on ESPN (et al) was how Alabama belonged in the game because they lost to LSU, but OK State didnt because they lost to Iowa State. 

Alabama couldn't have won title without Iowa State

But 2 things wrong with that: 

One, what ever happened to "any given saturday"? I mean if we start _*inferring*_ who should play in the bowls then why even play the games? Isn't that the point of having playoffs?! Isn't the very basis of sports the idea of meritocracy?

Two... Iowa State was much better over the last two years than they get credit for and their coach Paul Rhodes was considered for coach of the year (as well as being hired by major programs) for what he's doing there. They're like Gonzaga/Creighton etc in basketball... good enought to beat a few ranked teams and make it to the big dance, but not good enough to be consistent and make it far in the playoffs...

If the NFL postseason worked like the NCAAF then the Giants never would have played in SB42... and the Packers wouldn't have played in SB45 last year.

And lastly... agreeing with Randy's post above.... AQ conferences WTF?!  Why does the Big East get an AQ team in a BCS game? Yeah cuz everyone wants to see UCONN, BC, or Rutgers play in a bowl game on blue turf again. Yuck.

Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Update: BCS Song


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 11, 2012)

^

I'm mostly okay with saying that (head to head) a loss to the number one ranked team in the country is not the same as a loss to a team that is in the bottom half of their own conference. The key there is that they are both _losses_, so there is an actual basis for comparison. But saying that someone's _win_ over another D-I school is not worth as much (in terms of votes & BCS computer scores) as another team's _loss_ to an "elite" conference team is a bit absurd to me. I believe I've read a representative for the BCS discussing how the BCS makes all the games count. I guess they just don't count as much for the AQ schools. Why can one loss break a non-AQ team's season*, but an AQ team can stay in the top 5 (*cough* OK State, 'Bama *cough*)?

Side note: The most ridiculous thing I've seen all year, ESPNU Fan Rankings. OU is number one. 

2011 NCAA College Football Polls and Rankings Final - ESPN



*See my location for bias


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck the Sooners


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck Bob Stoops.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 11, 2012)

Randy said:


> Fuck the Sooners





I suppose there's nothing better to do in Norman than spam vote a poll of no consequence (well, it may make a few people rage ).


----------

